# Can I get 2 interfaces from urtw driver ?



## thegolum35 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello,

I'm learning about how to create and configure jails by Ezjail. This works fine, but I think ip aliasing is not really practical to make the jail get an IP. Here is my /etc/rc.conf: 
	
	



```
keymap="fr.iso.acc"
hostname="Golum_PC.home"
#wifi
wlans_urtw0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA inet 192.168.1.29 netmask 255.255.255.0 up"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
#fin wifi
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
pf_enable="YES"
pflog_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
#jails
ezjail_enable="YES"
ifconfig_wlan0_alias0="inet 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.255"
```

For configuring pf, it would be better to have an interface for each jail. So, I have tried to add a wlan interface in "wlans_urtw0" and configuring wlan1 as follows: 
	
	



```
wlans_urtw0="wlan0 wlan1"
ifconfig_wlan1="inet 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```
 but this doesn't work: I get 





> ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Input/output error


. Moreover, I read that urtw driver won't be able to create two interfaces ..

How could I solve this ?

Thanks, Gollum


----------



## gordon@ (Aug 16, 2011)

If you want separate interfaces for your jails, check out the epair() interface. If you go that route, you will probably have to setup some bridging or forwarding between your interfaces.


----------

